# Box of History -  $3.00



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

I picked up this box full of old news papers for $3.00.  Most are local to my area and are dated 1918 to 1910. There is one that is dated 1886. Some are the Rutland Hearld Vt., Burlington Daily News Vt., Burlington Free Press Vt. , Also a few from Middlebury Vt., Some from Springfield Vt. and the Pilot out of Boston and a few others. These papers are by far not in great condition but there is a lot of them and they are very readable and definitly can hold your interest. I was wondering if cutting out the best ads and articles and putting them into albums could preserve them. Or should I leave them be and let time take it's toll. Most have brittle edges at this point.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## peejrey (Apr 25, 2011)

VERY COOL!!!
 That's like the 1895 catalog I found...
 What is the one to the bottom left...


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want to fly with this guy.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a bit of history.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

peejrey the bottom paper to the left.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a couple of ads in it.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's the oldest one that is the 1886 Middlebury Vt. Register.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

And a few articles in it.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## peejrey (Apr 25, 2011)

that one is my favorite!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! I always <3 reading about the past. I would try to preserve the newspapers whole, perhaps storing them in ziplock bags.


----------



## Mag (Apr 26, 2011)

thats really awesome!
 I would definitely keep them whole.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 26, 2011)

Old papers are awesome.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got a few old papers quite a few years ago in an attic renovation.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 26, 2011)

bottle advertisements are cool


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2011)

I have tons of papers from the 1860's thru 1900, I love them.....Jim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr. kilmers


----------



## Brains (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd fly with that guy, and i'd do it in style... with one of those $3 hats.
 ...nice papers


----------



## dmagave (Apr 28, 2011)

cool.i would try to copy them but leave the papers themselves whole


----------



## glass man (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool!Would keep them whole. Lots of history there. Would love to have the one with the Ga. volenteer in it and the one with the cival war story in it!NICE! JAMIE


----------



## peejrey (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got a couple of bottle adds from my catalog, a Buffalo Lith., Durkee, some type of facial cream, ect....
 I enjoy going through old documents...


----------



## 1977topps (May 5, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.  Love the old ads!


----------



## ktbi (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I could get lost in those, they are amazing reference material.....I love the history.
 Great post....Ron


----------

